# Purple ROH color variations



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

About a week ago there was a thread which I can't find anymore... Someone had bought a new ROH cover and noted that it was blue-ish purple, not a deep rich true purple as in previous pictures. I think someone else had a theory that there was a new supplier of leather, or maybe it was a new kind of dye used.

Since my Kindle is scheduled to arrive on Wednesday, I've been getting serious about deciding on a layette various coverings. I like the purple ROH best, but only in the older "real" purple.... if it's going to be blue-ish purple, I'd rather have a red one! Does anyone have any news or further info about this color change? Are they going to bring back the old color?


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't believe they are bringing the 'old' color back and they don't have any of it left.  I was lucky enough to find a small ROH journal in the 'old' purple  at a Paradise Pen store. I really like the color.  The newer purple is very pretty, too, I just prefer the more reddish look of the older purple.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm.  I've been trying to  ignore all the ROH posts (I will NOT buy a ROH, I will not buy a ROH) so I wasn't aware of this.  I think I would like a bluer purple, so it makes it even harder for me to resist.  (will not buy a ROH, will not buy a ROH...runs away with hands over ears)

Betsy


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

Roof of Heaven, purple will definitely be my choice when I order a second Oberon... havent got my first one yet! <<why on earth would he need a second cover, my alter ego says as he thwaps me on the head...ouch!>>

Jered


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

gwen10 said:


> I don't believe they are bringing the 'old' color back and they don't have any of it left. I was lucky enough to find a small ROH journal in the 'old' purple at a Paradise Pen store. I really like the color. The newer purple is very pretty, too, I just prefer the more reddish look of the older purple.


Does that mean there are B&M retailers than carry the Oberon covers?? I didn't know that. A-hunting we will go...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hmmm. I've been trying to ignore all the ROH posts (I will NOT buy a ROH, I will not buy a ROH) so I wasn't aware of this. I think I would like a bluer purple, so it makes it even harder for me to resist. (will not buy a ROH, will not buy a ROH...runs away with hands over ears)
> 
> Betsy


Don't run away. Find an OLD-purple one. Then trade with me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Does that mean there are B&M retailers than carry the Oberon covers?? I didn't know that. A-hunting we will go...


Probably not the Kindle covers, but for journals, but it's worth looking into. Some stationery or gift stores carry select items from the Oberon line, mostly journals, checkbook covers, and card cases. It is worth looking into if you are interested in a Journal cover to convert. You might contact Oberon and ask if any of their retail customers have ordered Kindle covers, if that's what you're specifically interested in.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You might contact Oberon and ask if any of their retail customers have ordered Kindle covers, if that's what you're specifically interested in.
> 
> Betsy


I just did that, two minutes before reading your post!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great Virginian minds think alike!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Great Virginian minds think alike!
> 
> Betsy


Of course they do 

BTW, have you ever thought about quilting a cover for your Kindle? (or maybe you've already done that and posted about it...)


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I had wondered the same thing, Betsy.. a Kindle Quilt?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have made a Kindle cover cover, but then I didn't quilt much last fall (knee surgery) and now I have two commissions due and another quilt for an exhibit.  But I still want to make some Kindle cover covers...

Betsy


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I just received my purple ROH yesterday and it is a very dark true purple.  It is beautiful!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My purple ROH, which I received in March when they first starting shipping the K2 covers, is very definitely purple. There is no mistaking that it is purple. I really wouldn't call it a bluish purple or a reddish purple, it is a purple purple.

Hope that helps! LOL.

l


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

AnelaBelladonna said:


> I just received my purple ROH yesterday and it is a very dark true purple. It is beautiful!


YESTERDAY? So they still had some until very recently.... I think I'll just call them directly and ask. Glad you like yours!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have made a Kindle cover cover, but then I didn't quilt much last fall (knee surgery) and now I have two commissions due and another quilt for an exhibit. But I still want to make some Kindle cover covers...
> 
> Betsy


Well, when you get around to it, you'll be posting pictures, right? And maybe even doing some more on commission if Kindleboarders ask nicely?

I'm almost afraid to start sewing a cover. If I like the result, it would be too tempting to make them in all colors... designs.... different fabrics.... with beading... embroidery.... other trims... aaaack!! My sewing stack is too high as it is!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Well, when you get around to it, you'll be posting pictures, right? And maybe even doing some more on commission if Kindleboarders ask nicely?
> 
> I'm almost afraid to start sewing a cover. If I like the result, it would be too tempting to make them in all colors... designs.... different fabrics.... with beading... embroidery.... other trims... aaaack!! My sewing stack is too high as it is!


And all that sewing would seriously cut into reading time, I think!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's the thread you're looking for:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6481.0.html


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie said:


> And all that sewing would seriously cut into reading time, I think!


I don't have much of that as it is <sigh>.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Here's the thread you're looking for:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6481.0.html


Yep, that's the one, thank you. And according to that, they've already said they don't have any left.

I emailed them yesterday to ask whether there might be any in retail stores nearby, and if not, maybe I'll go for a red one instead. Or... no wait.... I should decide on the *skin* first, and then see what cover would go best... <slowly getting the hang of Kindle-accessorizing>


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Yep, that's the one, thank you. And according to that, they've already said they don't have any left.
> 
> I emailed them yesterday to ask whether there might be any in retail stores nearby, and if not, maybe I'll go for a red one instead. Or... no wait.... I should decide on the *skin* first, and then see what cover would go best... <slowly getting the hang of Kindle-accessorizing>


The newer purple is still very pretty. The picture doesn't do it justice, it's not really that blue and there isn't as drastic of a difference between the two (it looks much more drastic in the pictures)


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Luv, thanks for the link to that thread, I wasn't aware they had changed purple shades.  I love the old purple.

Just curious, what skin are you using in the pictures on that thread?  It looks great with the "old" purple cover.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Avalon said:


> Hi Luv, thanks for the link to that thread, I wasn't aware they had changed purple shades. I love the old purple.
> 
> Just curious, what skin are you using in the pictures on that thread? It looks great with the "old" purple cover.


It's a custom skin from DecalGirl. It's the Flores Aqua - just in purple. It's my favorite out of all the skins I've purchased for all of my devices. That's saying a lot.


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

oooh, it's gorgeous.  Thanks for the tip.  I'm going to have to go study the decalgirl site (yet again)!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

OK.  I double checked when I got home (Fern Forest got to go to work with me today) and the purple ROH I received is definitely the same purple as the ROH in luvmy4brats picture in her link..not the blue purple.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

i just ordered my purple ROH on 4/6...received it on the 10th.. I'll have to post a pic at some point, but it's a deep true purple...nothing blue about it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Don't run away. Find an OLD-purple one. Then trade with me.


I can't hear you.....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I can't hear you.....


She said:

Don't run away. Find an OLD-purple one. Then trade with me.

 Did you hear that? LOL!!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Yeah, Betsy.  That's right.  Now that I HAVE MY KINDLE  (!!!), I'll definitely need that cover...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Yeah, Betsy. That's right. Now that I HAVE MY KINDLE (!!!), I'll definitely need that cover...


Have you bonded?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> She said:
> 
> Don't run away. Find an OLD-purple one. Then trade with me.
> 
> Did you hear that? LOL!!!


ROTFL!



Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Have you bonded?
> 
> Betsy


I only got home at five. I just had time to open the Amazon box and start my K charging, then had to go pick up DD and make dinner and do all those mundane things... and THEN, just half an hour ago, I got to start really looking at it. No, at her. I'm sure she's a she, but she hasn't told me her name yet. I think she can't get the words out, she's shivering so much.

So I've read chapter one of Leslie's book, and once I finish everything else that needs to get done tonight I'll read some more... tempted to actually download the books I picked at Amazon yesterday, but then I wouldn't get any sleep at all! Far more urgent to do some cover shopping, anyway. Poor little freezing Kindle.

I'm so excited. I had never seen a real live Kindle before, just the pics here. My first impression is that she's amazingly light.... and nicely sleek and smooth, a good design.... and I really like that she doesn't get warm like other electronics do (makes my laptop uncomfortable to actually use on my *lap*).

And I've already promised to demo her to several people.

Now if I can only keep her safely away from DD....


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Yesterday I was looking at the purple ROH at Oberon's site and here on the boards and discovered something interesting (which I probably should have realized anyway).

I've got a laptop with a second monitor (a Viewsonic) hooked up to it. When I look at any ROH pic on the laptop screen, it looks much less purple-y. Looking at the very same pic on my Viewsonic monitor it looks vividly and awesomely purple!

So some of these variations are obviously tied to which ever monitor we individually use to look at the picture.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> Yesterday I was looking at the purple ROH at Oberon's site and here on the boards and discovered something interesting (which I probably should have realized anyway).
> 
> I've got a laptop with a second monitor (a Viewsonic) hooked up to it. When I look at any ROH pic on the laptop screen, it looks much less purple-y. Looking at the very same pic on my Viewsonic monitor it looks vividly and awesomely purple!
> 
> So some of these variations are obviously tied to which ever monitor we individually use to look at the picture.


Quite true. But look at the picture posted earlier of the two (older and newer) side by side... whatever a monitor does with those colors, there's no mistaking that there is a considerable difference.

Alas, if Betsy doesn't come through, I'll just have to buy a different color...


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

So do we know what's up with the purple cover variations? The most recent ROH cover pictured in the "Post Oberon Pictures Here!!!..." thread (seen here) appears to be the "old," vivid purple, not the blue-purple that luvmy4brats received at the beginning of the month.

Is this a "leftover" ROH? Was luv's butterfly cover a fluke? Did Oberon go back to the old tannery? Inquiring minds want to know! =)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

jesspark said:


> So do we know what's up with the purple cover variations? The most recent ROH cover pictured in the "Post Oberon Pictures Here!!!..." thread (seen here) appears to be the "old," vivid purple, not the blue-purple that luvmy4brats received at the beginning of the month.
> 
> Is this a "leftover" ROH? Was luv's butterfly cover a fluke? Did Oberon go back to the old tannery? Inquiring minds want to know! =)


I think they still have ROH left in the old purple (They didn't tell me that, I'm basing it on the pictures I've been seeing) I should ask them because IF they do, I could get a ROH with Velcro). Once they run out of it though, it will be the new purple. They'll use that up and then get a new batch from the tannery and hope it's a bit closer to the original.


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Gotcha! The new purple is pretty, but I'd almost consider it more of a lavender, and I would personally prefer the deeper purple. I won't be replacing my navy Hokusai Wave any time soon, but, when I was looking through the journals to see what other designs I'd like, I did think the Moon Goddess in purple was awfully nice...

A bit off-topic, but related: I _really_ wish Oberon would photograph their products in all available colors! (Including the new purple, since it's so different from the original shade.) Heck, I'd do it for 'em for free!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I think they still have ROH left in the old purple (They didn't tell me that, I'm basing it on the pictures I've been seeing) I should ask them because IF they do, I could get a ROH with Velcro). Once they run out of it though, it will be the new purple. They'll use that up and then get a new batch from the tannery and hope it's a bit closer to the original.


I sent them an email to ask whether they had any of the old ones left and never got a reply. If you hear anything about this from them, please post the info here


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

I asked them about this, they said they did not have any of the 'old' purple leather left.  They apparently do not make up product before it is purchased, so there wouldn't be any 'old' purple kindle covers, journals, etc. around.


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Hmm... then I wonder how ROH covers are still showing up in the "old" purple.


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

My purple ROH arrived on Friday of last week, and it's the deeeeeeeeeeep, rich purple also.  I didn't order mine until after the blue-purple comparison photos were posted, so I was worried about what color of purple I would receive.  I'm quite happy with the version I got, and it bears closest resemblance to the other photos with the dark, deep purple.

Yes, it would be very nice if Oberon's site included a photo of all colors available in each design - I guess that's another reason we have to spend a lot of time on Kindleboards.  Research.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NitroStitch said:


> I guess that's another reason we have to spend a lot of time on Kindleboards. Research.


And we learn so many Really Useful things here!!


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> And we learn so many Really Useful things here!!


So many really useful and expensive things, as a matter of fact! LOL


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi,
I'm new here.  I emailed Oberon last week and they told me they do NOT have a new purple color; that someone on these boards was misinformed.  Said it is the same as it always has been and is a deep grapey purple.  They also told me they will be doing the ROH in a peacock blue or something like that and there 2009 covers will be out in about a month.  Don't know if I can hold off that long.  I just received my K2 last week and have become obsessed with the Oberon covers and these boards, LOL.
Paula


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Hi,
> I'm new here. I emailed Oberon last week and they told me they do NOT have a new purple color; that someone on these boards was misinformed. Said it is the same as it always has been and is a deep grapey purple. They also told me they will be doing the ROH in a peacock blue or something like that and there 2009 covers will be out in about a month. Don't know if I can hold off that long. I just received my K2 last week and have become obsessed with the Oberon covers and these boards, LOL.
> Paula


I can assure you having both covers currently in my possession, that they DO have a new color of purple. It is still a dark purple, but not quite as dark or rich as the original purple. It is still beautful. It's not as blue as this photo shows, it still is most certainly purple.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CorkyB--

welcome to KindleBoards, congratulations on your first post!  Thanks for posting this information.  It doesn't really explain why the purple in the Butterfly and the ROH are different, unless they just use different colors for the Butterfly?  But I'm glad to hear that the purple is the same for the ROH.

Be sure to head over to Introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself, and keep on posting!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi Paula,

Welcome to KindleBoards. I'm happy to hear about the email saying Oberon is announcing new designs next month. It will be great to see what they have to offer. I'm dying to see the peacock that they're planning. I saw one they made as a gift to one of our members and it was gorgeous.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As many of you know, I have a slight interest in the purple ROH Kindle cover. 

I contacted Oberon myself yesterday after reading this thread. (Before CorkyB posted--I wasn't checking up on you, Corky!!!) Rather than summarize the response I got today, here is what Becca of Oberon (doesn't that sound like a character from a romance novel?) told me about the leather:



> Our purple is definitely a purple-purple (think grape or claret). Unfortunately, in the middle of this thread, that began a couple of months ago, we also received a new load of purple leather from the tannery that is slightly lighter in color than our old purple&#8230;still not bluish by a long shot though. We think that it's actually a better color for the Roof of Heaven because it's such a detailed image. You can see it [the design] better in the slightly lighter color.
> 
> Now, to add further to the confusion, we have new sky blue color that we plan to release in approx. a month that I believe is going to be hugely popular in this image. Now you know everything I know and I hope I didn't baffle you further!!!! Becca


OK, here's the thing. I'm decided I had to make the ultimate sacrifice for KindleBoards. As Accessories Moderator, I felt I had to get to the bottom of this, so I've ordered a purple ROH for my Kindle 1 (velcro), ground UPS. I'll let you know when it gets here what I think!

Betsy


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> As many of you know, I have a slight interest in the purple ROH Kindle cover.
> 
> I contacted Oberon myself yesterday after reading this thread. (Before CorkyB posted--I wasn't checking up on you, Corky!!!) Rather than summarize the response I got today, here is what Becca of Oberon (doesn't that sound like a character from a romance novel?) told me about the leather:
> 
> ...


Good for you Betsy! I am sure you will love your purple ROH for many yrs to come! I cannot wait to see the Peacock Blue, sounds like it'll be making it's debut sooner than I had heard, but no complaints at all!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the hero:  throwing herself on her credit card for the rest of us!  

Ann


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, here's the thing. I'm decided I had to make the ultimate sacrifice for KindleBoards. As Accessories Moderator, I felt I had to get to the bottom of this, so I've ordered a purple ROH for my Kindle 1 (velcro), ground UPS. I'll let you know when it gets here what I think!


ooooh-ooooh-ooooh - can I be Accessories Mod for an hour?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, here's the thing. I'm decided I had to make the ultimate sacrifice for KindleBoards. As Accessories Moderator, I felt I had to get to the bottom of this, so I've ordered a purple ROH for my Kindle 1 (velcro), ground UPS. I'll let you know when it gets here what I think!


Woohoo!! Congratulations on finally giving in taking the plunge!

But what are we going to tease you about now?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ruby296 said:


> Good for you Betsy! I am sure you will love your purple ROH for many yrs to come! I cannot wait to see the Peacock Blue, sounds like it'll be making it's debut sooner than I had heard, but no complaints at all!


Thanks, Ruby! I've been waiting to order the ROH as I already have the Oberon Tree of Life, just gorgeous, but we had a bit of a windfall on the tax refund, which just got deposited, so I'm in a good position to spend a bit on the ROH, which I HAVE been lusting after. My brother may get the Tree of Life. Or not.  Eleanor may like to change clothes occasionally. Now I need to get a skin that will go with both!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Woohoo!! Congratulations on finally giving in taking the plunge!
> 
> But what are we going to tease you about now?


I'm only doing it for KindleBoards. 

As for the teasing, I have every confidence in you and our other members, Susan!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

auntmarge said:


> ooooh-ooooh-ooooh - can I be Accessories Mod for an hour?


Need justification? I'll make you my assistant moderator for an hour. We can do a better test of the color with more data points. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Betsy the hero: throwing herself on her credit card for the rest of us!
> 
> Ann


It's a tough job, someone has to do it.

Betsy


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> As many of you know, I have a slight interest in the purple ROH Kindle cover.
> 
> I contacted Oberon myself yesterday after reading this thread. (Before CorkyB posted--I wasn't checking up on you, Corky!!!) Rather than summarize the response I got today, here is what Becca of Oberon (doesn't that sound like a character from a romance novel?) told me about the leather:
> 
> ...


We really appreciate your sacrifice! Of course, now that there will be sky blue coming out in the near future, someone will have to test that one too.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

NitroStitch said:


> We really appreciate your sacrifice! Of course, now that there will be sky blue coming out in the near future, someone will have to test that one too.


I'm pretty sure there will be a dozen or so people "testing" that color the minute it's available.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You took the words right out of my, er, keyboard, VictoriaP!!!

Betsy


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Betsy, I'm so proud of you!!  I just knew that you would order the purple ROH and for such a good cause!  Now what color is your Tree of Life?  I'm sure we can help you decide on the perfect skin that will fit with both covers. LOL


----------



## iwearallhats (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi All, this is Don from Oberon. Becca and Brendan asked me to dive in and give you the scoop straight from the ‘horses mouth’ on the purple leather controversy. First and foremost, there is no argument about color shades. Here’s why: we no longer have the really dark purple leather that we had when we made the first batch of Kindle covers last fall. That is the color that ‘some’ people thought looked blue….though we never did. There is only one color purple available now from Oberon and that is the lighter purple you see in the woman’s photo posting.  Last year a tannery that we had done business with for many years went out of business. As of last winter we are now working with a new tannery and their color pallet is different so some of our colors changed slightly and others more dramatically. We are working with them on color changes so you may see some of our others colors, including the current purple, change slightly as we go through this process. We are updating our website to reflect these changes though we can NEVER guarantee that what you see on your monitor reflects real life colors.  Sorry for any confusion we caused. We promise that we will never ship anything that doesn’t meet our quality standards. We think the lighter purple color is actually better because the Roof of Heaven image is very detailed and you can see those details better on the lighter color. Thanks again everyone! Don


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Don,
Welcome to KindleBoards!  I love it that you posted here!  I am anxiously awaiting the new covers said to be launching soon.   I need a third cover for my K2


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

You can be assured that I will stand up and sacrifice myself and order the blue. Just for the board, really. 

It goes against my policy of not having 2 of the same design.


----------



## iwearallhats (Apr 27, 2009)

ME to. Always fun with some different colors but all ways a challenge working with Tanners. We think you are all going to be happy Kindle rs. We are just doing what you all asked for in the past. We are all so trying to do our catalog at this time. We are a small company trying to do Big things. Thank You all! out there to all you supporting a small northern Ca Leather shop.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Don, thank you so much for addressing the KindleBoards Oberon Troops!  We are posting in this thread because we LOVE your products and your company!

I'm looking forward to my purple ROH to go with my saddle Tree of Life!  

Thanks again for taking the time to post here!

Betsy
Moderator, Accessories


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I can't wait for the blue!  Are you going to put those pretty buttons you have on the journals onto the K2 covers?  I love those buttons!

One more question!  Will you be using the blue leather to make other designs besides ROH?  I hope so as I already have the ROH in purple


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Don,  

Welcome to KindleBoards! Thank you for stopping by to explain the differences in the purple. Also thank you for letting us know about the blue. I can't wait to see it. I'm sure I'll be one of the first in line for it.


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

I'll add my thanks to everyone else's, Don, for your coming in and clearing things up.  I can't wait to see the sky/peacock blue introduced (I'd love to get a second Hokusai Wave cover if it's offered in the new blue), and I'm chomping at the bit for the 2009 designs... not the least reason being that debuting the '09 designs brings us that much closer to the 2010 line, and I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for that Knossos dolphins cover in sky/peacock blue next year. 

...Just kidding. Unless you really wanted to make the Knossos dolphins cover, in which case I'm dead serious. 

Thanks, too, for offering such fantastic products! I know I'm not the only one who's in love with my Oberon cover and plans on coming back for more. (My next purchase: a Hokusai Wave business card holder in navy.) Please keep up the wonderful work, and take care!


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Now I need to get a skin that will go with both!
> 
> Betsy


Now that's the tough part isn't it? Too bad the skins aren't more like colorfoms. Then we could change the skins with the covers. Just like changing outfits and coats.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome, Don! I'm so glad you've joined us here. Thanks for the info and update. It's appreciated!

L


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> It's a custom skin from DecalGirl. It's the Flores Aqua - just in purple. It's my favorite out of all the skins I've purchased for all of my devices. That's saying a lot.


Yhat's funny, I had suggested they should offer that skin in purple and they replied I just needed to custom order it. I haven't done it yet tho.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

As many of you have seen I have seen the blue or a variation there of and it is stunning.  Don asked me to sort of pipe in since he is so busy MAKING your fantastic covers but wanted to make sure in the wake of quality control that you are all happy and to remember pictures do have variations depending on light, conditions , cameras and of course your monitors.  

Oberon has a ton of new and exciting things in store for you guys.. (oh lets face it we all know I am an addict as well.. LOL) 

Please remember these are hand made and you are dealing with dye lots.. so there is bound to be a variation or two.  

On a personal note , these are some of the most fantastic people I have ever dealt with.. they care about you and ONE more thing.. they have added Paypal to the website.. no more fumbling for the credit cards!!!!!  More to come!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I want to say again how much I appreciate Don stopping by and Becca taking the time to answer the couple emails I sent her. I know how busy running a small business is. And remember, they're not JUST making Kindle covers, they have to send stock to their long time customers too! Great company to deal with!!

My purple ROH is due to arrive May 7th, Yayyyyy! Will post pics when it comes. I think I'm going to do a custom K1 skin from Decalgirl....will post about that when I get it done, too!

Betsy

(In defense of our membership, while we are crazy fanatics, we were looking at a single image that contained two covers, both "purple" and distinctly different, and that was part of our concern about the color, so the variations due to monitors, etc, while true, is not the whole story in this case.)


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

I just got my mom's purple butterfly cover that I ordered for her Mother's Day present.  It's lovely - I think I'm sort of jealous .  But I still have my red river garden.


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

patchymama said:


> Yhat's funny, I had suggested they should offer that skin in purple and they replied I just needed to custom order it. I haven't done it yet tho.


Hmm...wish I had waited a few more days before ordering, just so I could have known that. Next skin... Or maybe I'll just get the Flores Aqua for the inevitable next Oberon cover.  Resistance really is futile!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo! My purple ROH came today. (Remember, the only reason I ordered it was to verify the current colors.)

So, here are my pics. I'm going to order a custom skin for Eleanor that I think will go with both of her covers. When it comes, I'll show it to you.

The Roof of Heaven cover. The color is a little darker in real life, I think it's bright because of the flash, but reasonably true according to my monitor. I would call it "Grape"










My current skin; I'm going to replace it with a custom skin.









OK, this was exciting for me because my Tree of Life was a beta cover, so all I had was the cover and some typed instructions. I love what they've done with their "Owner's Manual"
















I think it's gorgeous!

Betsy


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Beautiful!    I love the dark purple.

I feel silly for asking, but do you only get the owners manual if you order a cover with velcro? (It looks as though it includes instructions for affixing the velcro to the Kindle and the cover.) My K1 cover has corners and only came with the smaller beige paper (well, and the business card with the charm on it). My spare bungee was taped to the small piece of paper.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

jesspark said:


> Beautiful!  I love the dark purple.
> 
> I feel silly for asking, but do you only get the owners manual if you order a cover with velcro? (It looks as though it includes instructions for affixing the velcro to the Kindle and the cover.) My K1 cover has corners and only came with the smaller beige paper (well, and the business card with the charm on it). My spare bungee was taped to the small piece of paper.


With both of my corners ones I got a single page owner's manual with the picture of the Kindle on the front and instructions on the back. One of them came with a replacement bungee and the other didn't. That didn't worry me too much as I figured it would always be easy to get another if needed.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Woohoo! My purple ROH came today. (Remember, the only reason I ordered it was to verify the current colors.)


Fantastic!! -- and now now that you've verified the colors, you can sell it, right? Having done your part for research and all, I mean. 

Looks great. Looking forward to pics of the custom skin.

But I didn't get a manual with mine. <pout>


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

That is one lovely cover, and the purple is so rich. Nice.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Fantastic!! -- and now now that you've verified the colors, you can sell it, right? Having done your part for research and all, I mean.
> 
> Looks great. Looking forward to pics of the custom skin.
> 
> But I didn't get a manual with mine. <pout>


A hunnerd bucks and it's yours, manual and all.


Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> A hunnerd bucks and it's yours, manual and all.
> 
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> ONE more thing.. they have added Paypal to the website.. no more fumbling for the credit cards!!!!!  More to come!


Oh My!
That is bad, very bad!  I will most surely be broke now!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


>


Well, I didn't really want to sell it, after all...


Betsy


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Fell in love with it, did you?  I don't blame you at all.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, I didn't really want to sell it, after all...
> 
> 
> Betsy


NOW you tell me. Here I've been counting my pennies... 

But seriously, I like my red dragon just fine. And I'm so glad you finally got your ROH!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!

Hey, if you DO want it for a hunnerd dollars, it's yours.  I can wait for a new one.  

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Wouldn't dream of depriving you, Betsy dear... 

Besides, a new one might not show up in time for you to read all through the show it off at the graduation.


----------

